# NJ bear hunt by the dark side:



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey Elk.... What paper was this in? Ashbury Press? Can you get me some information regarding how to contact this paper? I would love to write a quick rebuttal and see if they pick it up.....

Thanks


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Doc, It's the "Asbury Park Press" located near Wall Township NJ. If that is an article by an actual reporter of the paper they have crossed the line from reporting to advocacy and biased reporting. I am prouder by the moment that my wife and I decided to move from "New Jerky" which has become New Yuck City's sixth borough. Used to be a place of bucolic farms and fields, and truly beautiful woodland. Mostly it is now shopping malls, old age retirement hovels, warehousing, and slums, all brought to the state by rich businessmen who "helped" the NJ Legislature years ago to have Exit 8A put in. Located centrally in the state, it was a direct blow to the rural nature of the state, and made movement of people into that area whose view of a new place to live was not to blend in, but rather to make it, paradoxically, JUST LIKE the cess pit they had left. I wonder, is Suzie a native, or an import from across the Hudson?:thumbs_do I would have used another hand gesture regarding Suzie Q, but they don't have an icon like that on a family forum.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry, there was no e-mail address in the article or the posted page.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

*Here is a link to asbury park press*

http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/frontpage


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

*Here's a letter from the opinion page:*

Bad "solutions" add to violence

I want to congratulate those responsible for reinstating the bear hunt in New Jersey. It's another fine example of a manmade problem, with a shortsighted solution.

It's no wonder that today's society has become so desensitized to violence, murder and mayhem. Just look around. A girl becomes pregnant with an unwanted child? Just abort the fetus. Deer or rabbits eating your garden? Just hunt them. Too many unwanted pets because we are too ignorant and too lazy to have them neutered? Just have them "put to sleep." Geese on our precious golf courses? Kill them. Moles in your lawn? Kill them. And now the bear problem. Is it really a surprise what the "solution" was going to be?

And can we stop calling the people who hunt "sportsmen"? Football is a sport. Baseball and basketball are sports. Hunting is another nicer word for killing. If those people feel such a need to shoot at something, I'm sure the U.S. military is looking for "a few good men."

Next time there is a school shooting or reports of gang violence on the rise, do not be surprised. And stop blaming music, movies and TV. Look at all the fine solutions we have come up with in response to our inconveniences.

Charles Grossi

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I guess Charles Grossi only eats things that die of old age!


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

From above letter:

And can we stop calling the people who hunt "sportsmen"? Football is a sport. Baseball and basketball are sports. Hunting is another nicer word for killing. If those people feel such a need to shoot at something, I'm sure the U.S. military is looking for "a few good men."


Maybe we should change it to "State Animal Population Control Agents"


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Tautog Rich said:


> Doc, It's the "Asbury Park Press" located near Wall Township NJ. If that is an article by an actual reporter of the paper they have crossed the line from reporting to advocacy and biased reporting. I am prouder by the moment that my wife and I decided to move from "New Jerky" which has become New Yuck City's sixth borough. Used to be a place of bucolic farms and fields, and truly beautiful woodland. Mostly it is now shopping malls, old age retirement hovels, warehousing, and slums, all brought to the state by rich businessmen who "helped" the NJ Legislature years ago to have Exit 8A put in. Located centrally in the state, it was a direct blow to the rural nature of the state, and made movement of people into that area whose view of a new place to live was not to blend in, but rather to make it, paradoxically, JUST LIKE the cess pit they had left. I wonder, is Suzie a native, or an import from across the Hudson?:thumbs_do I would have used another hand gesture regarding Suzie Q, but they don't have an icon like that on a family forum.


Thanks much. I'll pen a nice letter, and be certain to publish it on my website as well, just in case these pukes do not have the courage to print it


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ELKARCHER said:


> Bad "solutions" add to violence
> 
> I want to congratulate those responsible for reinstating the bear hunt in New Jersey. It's another fine example of a manmade problem, with a shortsighted solution.
> 
> ...



I wonder what rocks these idiots out from under./ The arrogance of these people simply astound! They obviously have no concept of conservation, how nature works and what role mankind has been defined as being in the grand scheme of things. We are apex predators. We are omnivors, therefore we eat meats and veggies. YUM. We pick veggies, and we kill meats. Pretty simple. Yet to the "enlightened" idiot, their whopping few decades on this planet has them deluded into believing that their concept of "how things should be" (whatever the heck it is) actually is the right way to do things. I have to say, "I'm sorry, you PETArds, but 2 Billion years of the predator-prey relationship (one that we are certainly a part of) and the success thereof cannot be wrong. Therefore, the only alternate conclusion to draw is that the PETArd beliefs are wrong. Truth is truth. A few decades of "learning" does not trump 2 billion years of reality. :doh:

Thanks, I'll get on this tonight. Gotta print this one out and read it to the Erie County Federation tonight.


----------



## Lordform (Sep 21, 2005)

doctariAFC said:


> I wonder what rocks these idiots out from under./ The arrogance of these people simply astound! They obviously have no concept of conservation, how nature works and what role mankind has been defined as being in the grand scheme of things. We are apex predators. We are omnivors, therefore we eat meats and veggies. YUM. We pick veggies, and we kill meats. Pretty simple. Yet to the "enlightened" idiot, their whopping few decades on this planet has them deluded into believing that their concept of "how things should be" (whatever the heck it is) actually is the right way to do things. I have to say, "I'm sorry, you PETArds, but 2 Billion years of the predator-prey relationship (one that we are certainly a part of) and the success thereof cannot be wrong. Therefore, the only alternate conclusion to draw is that the PETArd beliefs are wrong. Truth is truth. A few decades of "learning" does not trump 2 billion years of reality. :doh:
> 
> Thanks, I'll get on this tonight. Gotta print this one out and read it to the Erie County Federation tonight.



I completely agree. Why do people who are against hunting and the controlling of animals choose to live in denial? 

In terms they will be able to read and understand, when a weed grows and becomes too prolific, it smothers and kills the plants around it- offsetting the balance of a fragile ecosystem. The weed needs to be removed. We dont remove the weed and plant it somewhere else. It will only be the same problem in another place. The weed has to be killed.

Bears eat meat. People are made of meat. Bears will eat people, and have been documented to attack people for just walking in their own yards. They have become a overproliferated weed that needs to be removed and thinned down- otherwise people including your family- are in danger.

To further, there is a reason animals eat each other. Just as there is a reason for bacteria and ants, etc. It is all the natural cycle of things cleaning up behind each other and contributing to the well being of their own species and to an extent, the planet. When there are no misinformed people holding signs in front of animals saying not to kill them, everything balances itself as intended. When people are in the way, and the predatory cycle is lulled or even circumvented, EVERYTHING in an ecosystem suffers. From the top of the food chain (us ) to the bottom (bacteria- which emit numerous gases including methane) everything is the most primitive, simple, and productive system of check and balances.

If one is truly, truly concerned about the well being of these animals, he or she should work to further hunting and hunter's rights. The more deer and other game that are killed, the better chance that species has to thrive and prosper as healthily as intended. Simply put- If there are 10 deer and only 5 acorns, they may all eat them but they will ALL be undernourished. If there are 5 deer and 5 acorns, they will thrive. They will be large with massive racks and superior genes. This is a very simple example but I am at work and dont have the time to really delve.

Anyway, if people from peta werent so caught up in being right they would see the truth and maybe have a chance to DO the right thing. The right thing is NOT working to stop hunters rights to the ethical harvest of game. I am not saying they are stupid. I am saying people of the PETA mindframe are actually throwing gas and matches on their own buildings, so to speak.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Why is it so difficult to understand that a bear killed by a hunter can no longer harm a human being?


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

tackscall said:


> Why is it so difficult to understand that a bear killed by a hunter can no longer harm a human being?


Yep. I agree with that. Another question is why is it so difficult to grasp that animals do not know how to control their own populations? They will continue to reproduce and fan out in search of food. They do not know how to practice abstinence, and birth control is a man thing, not ever intended for introduction into the wild (not that it works on animals to begin with!)

In terms of PETArds, the answer is simple. Its greed. They want control of your money. They hate the fact that billions of dollars are made and spent on the pursuit of conservation. They would rather take your money as a fee for a service, which they really do not intend to perform to begin with.

They are all about the money, and that's it. When Hunting and Fsihing generates roughly $36 BILLION annually, at the National Level, it becomes very clear why they are in the game.


----------

